# Ferdinand Hiller



## clavichorder

A contemporary of Mendelssohn, Schumann, Chopin, Liszt and co. Also a pupil of Hummel. This piano concerto is very enjoyable: 




Apparently he was very prolific. I wish more of his output was available on recording. I bet there are some editions of solo piano sheet music available.


----------



## Wandering

You're absolutely right, that is a wonderful concerto. His name sounds much like the symbolist painter Ferdinand Hodler. It is amazing how many very talented and accomplished composers have simply fallen by the wayside; You yourself 'clavichorder' have mentioned a great great deal. I once came across a site which was devoted to Felix Draeseke from Liszt's Weimar school, his reputation and influence was huge but now....

http://www.draeseke.org/

This site has many free mp3s of Draeseke's music including:

Piano sonata in c# op. 6
Symphony no. 3 op. 40


----------



## Ukko

I may have the wrong guy... seems like Schumann commented about Hiller, that he was a composer who showed great early promise but [hit a wall would be the modern phrase]. Yeah, that concerto is good.

[The more I think about it the more I think I _do_ have the wrong guy.]


----------



## Op.123

I just bought a recording of this by Howard Shelley. Excellent. The third movement is absolutely delightful.


----------



## TrevBus

I have this concerto on an old 2cd VoxBox recording. Michael Ponti at the piano. Also including concerto's by Moscheles, Litolff, Renecke, Mendelssohn and Rheinberger. All very good but the Hiller and Renecke are special, IMO.


----------



## richstieg

Nice Post Thanks for the information ..


----------



## clavichorder

I have finally heard some of Hiller's solo piano music thanks to this recording:








I can say its very good. Why have the complete solo piano works of Joachim Raff been recorded and not Hiller's? I only draw the comparison because they are both lesser known German romantics who were very prolific for the solo piano. I like Hiller's works better, a more mid romantic sound with no excess of notes or sequences, very graceful and well put together.


----------

